# Wow . . .trust and skill!



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Amazing!! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow :shock:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats rediculous. :shock:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow :shock: 

do those look like mustangs?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well they look like them, but he's from australia, so no


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Um... that draws a big "what the heck?!?" from me.
Having horses sidepass over another horse? No. Not cool. Two horses? Even less so. 

No, I am not impressed in the least.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Have to come and be the party-pooper adult here: I'm with JDI; not cool, sidepassing... it's just... ew. *shudder*

Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was a pretty neat video actually I must say, good for him :shock:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not going to say anything but that everyone has their own opinions and leave it there.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Impressive. 
Some of that is like....stupidly dangerous...But impressive none the less.


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow. That looks really dangerous actually.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

That actually made me teary. Thats the exact relationship I want with my horses, I say relationship because its not just training. Slap a saddle on and go its so much more! Amazing! That takes time and patients...


----------

